# Erie Questions.



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Since i've never been ice fishing there i wanted to get an ideal about it. What i read is everyone driving out or walking out. How far out on average do you go. Do people fish along the shore or within sight of shore. Do you start the season close to shore till the ice thickens, then start moving out. My limited experience is on local lakes where you can just walk out a little, set up and fish , can you do that there, do you? How crowded is it. Just curious as to how it is there and good reason to talk ice fishing. I'm planning on a couple trips there this year. Smart enough to know not to go it alone.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Bring up last two seasons posts on ogf. Should answer most of the questions


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Find a guide to go out with at first if you've never been out, I didn't do a guide but went with some buddies that have been fishing up there 15+ years on the ice. 

Fish can be had off Catawba within a mile of the ramp, but also we make the run from crane creek to west sister that's about 9 Miles. All just depends where the fish are as they are constantly moving. 

It's very crowded, with all the out of staters it's best to get to the ramp by 5 am just to find a parking spot whererver you go out from. They all come here because most other states gamefish close fen 28th or earlier.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello my name is sean any chance I get to go if we have safe ice I'm there last two winters have awesome caught a lot of big fish from 10 pounds to 12 being the largest and a lot of limits being caught . One weekend the wife and I went up 12 fish 86 pounds that was a one limit . A lot of fun and hoping we have ice again this winter


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

Stampede said:


> Since i've never been ice fishing there i wanted to get an ideal about it. What i read is everyone driving out or walking out. How far out on average do you go. Do people fish along the shore or within sight of shore. Do you start the season close to shore till the ice thickens, then start moving out. My limited experience is on local lakes where you can just walk out a little, set up and fish , can you do that there, do you? How crowded is it. Just curious as to how it is there and good reason to talk ice fishing. I'm planning on a couple trips there this year. Smart enough to know not to go it alone.


As Erieangler said depends where the fish are. It's good to be mobile if you want to consistently catch fish. Sometimes a good bite will last just a hour or so and moving 1/8 of a mile can put ya back on fish. Rarely do I ever catch lots of fish in same spot on back to back days. The parking lots fill quick with trucks and trailers. Snow cover on the ice will dictate how far most will walk out to try to get on fish. If your willing to walk a couple of miles or so you will find fish eventually. Persistence and mobility is the key, never sit and watch a empty flasher for more than a 1/2 hour. I believe a lot of people on machines drive over fish just because they see people real far out, kind of a monkey see monkey do. There are normally trails marked with trees that most people will follow out. Stay away from trails and traffic to better your chances of finding fish. Hope this helped some.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Erie is on my list this year. Got to try it at least a couple times. I won't go out unless i'm with someone. Sounds crowded , like in grumpier old men.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Crowded it is two trips up we had to park on the ice drove the truck down the boat launch and park on the ice


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The grumpy old men movies are awesome!!!!! Two straight years now we have been forced to park on the ice.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I lived in Minnesota and we drove our trucks right to our fishing spots. I had a pull behind wheelhouse that was 8'x16' and had a furnace, bunks, tv, stove,oven, table, radio, 10 fishing holes, toilet. Sold it before moving here I knew it wouldn't get any use. Pull it behind truck crank it down to the ice drill holes and you were fishing. But up there u were allowed to drive in lakes as long as they weren't electric only. And we would get 4 feet of ice almost every year.

Alot of grumpy old men was filmed in Stillwater not wabasha


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

I wish I knew how to post pictures I would post them because we caught some real nice fish


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

It's a blast. I rarely take pictures anymore but here's a few from last year.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Erieangler51 it's sean Straley my computer skills or phone skills are not very good what do you have to do to post pictures all my walleye pictures from ice fishing is on my phone hope your able to help me some of catches posted thank you


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Will u be doing it from the phone or computer. If I'm on here 100% of the time it is from my phone


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

My phone probably hope you can help out a fellow ogf menber share his pictures


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Not helping the ice fever.Need to find a walk in cooler to sit in for a while to ease the fever!!I'm really looking forward to making it up there.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

A few more pictures from last year, can't wait!


----------

